# Heat & Glo vs Kozy



## Briton14 (Aug 1, 2020)

We are looking to replace a 30 year old Heat and Glo has fireplace that wasn’t working  when we bought our house. We have been looking at a Heat & Glo 8000 vs a Kozy Bayport. We’re leaning towards the Bayport as our contractor prefers that dealer, but wanted to see if anyone had thoughts if one of these brands is clearly better?
Thanks!


----------



## Fingerlakes Fireplace (Aug 10, 2020)

Kozy. The Heat N Glo has junk gas train and controls.
The Kozy uses SIT components,  which are the best available.


----------

